# Angler's Mail & George=class "A" shop



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I went to Angler's Mail today with a young friend, Mike Murgida, & met friend Sean Dial there for an appearance by Jerry Darkes. Jerry was a GREAT help to Sean & I who are both rookie tyers.
This was my 1st (of MANY) trips to Angler's Mail...Owner George is a great guy & his regulars, including "Wildbill" of this forum were friendly & helpful. This is what a flyshop should be folks, & if you haven't yet been there, please check 'em out.
Thanks to all we met today...see you in the shop AND on the water!
Mike


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Stopped in yesterday and was immediately included in a four way conversation. Discussed the Tiger Trout i caught as well as what was working on steelhead in the various tribs. Bought the maribou I had driven 20 miles for (one way) and the material is quality. George seems like a person whose information you can trust. When I brought my items to the register he remembered my call of the day befor when I checked to make sure he had what I wanted. He and his two friends said goodbye to me as I left the store and wished me good luck fishing.
Gauranteed , I will be purchasing a lot of my tying material here.


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

Any body have an address and hours for the shop?
Brad


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Phone number is 440-884-7877.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Brad,
I failed to write down the hours, but give George a call. Let me know when you're coming & I'll try to meet you. George also put us onto a great place to eat & down a couple cold ones nearby too....the Brew Kettle.
Mike


----------



## fishmaster22 (Apr 20, 2005)

Angler's Mail Hours:

Mon: 12:00-8:00

Wed-Fri: 11:00-5:30

Sat: 11:00-4:00

Closed on Tue. and Sun.

Phone #: 440-884-7877

The Address: 6495 Pearl Rd. Parma Hts.


----------

